# [COMM] (Classical music CD catalog software): Magnificat



## Collectorslab (May 3, 2006)

Collectorslab informs that the new version comes fully revisited and
with many new features. Now you may:

- Download all disc information from Internet. 
- Download the composers worklists from Internet. 
- Share the catalogs of the composers with other people.

and much more.

Magnificat Classical Collector Suite is not only an archive for our
collection of recordings, but it is also a new, modern way to conceive
data cataloguing, exclusively devoted to classical music.

If desidered, you can download the current version at:

http://www.collectorslab.com

Thanks for the attention and the hospitality
[email protected]


----------

